# Any recommendations as to the best weed killer for ragwort?



## Guest (7 March 2009)

thankyou,,,,,,,


----------



## catembi (7 March 2009)

I use Graze-on 90.  I'm pretty sure it's supposed to do ragwort.  We haven't got much, but I spray any that I see when I'm doing the nettles.


----------



## equity (7 March 2009)

I use Graze on 90 too, but remember to keep horses off till it has died down and rotted well away. I prefer to rag fork them out, that way you don't have to keep the horses off.


----------



## eggs (7 March 2009)

I use Barrier H on early rosettes and fork out larger plants.  After six years have just about got on top of it.


----------



## Donkeymad (7 March 2009)

Graze-on 90 is a good general weed killer, but beware of what happens to any poo for the next twelve months.

Ragtime is an excellent ragwort specific (but kills other things) killer.


----------



## xena_wales (7 March 2009)

I've only tried Roundup and Barrier H.  Of these, the Roundup was too difficult to keep to just the ragwort and killed off the whole patch.  The Barrier H did a really good job.

I've got some selective herbicide as well and will spray pretty much the whole field during the spring, so hopefully that will kill some off too


----------



## MrsMozart (7 March 2009)

I bought two rag forks instead 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 That way we get a good workout at the same time


----------



## Paint it Lucky (7 March 2009)

I've used:  Grazon 90- didn't work
                 Ragtime - didn't work
                 Barrier H - Worked a bit but not much!

The ragwort was really bad though.  Maybe I am just using them wrong?


----------



## legaldancer (7 March 2009)

I had my field sprayed but it didn't work -don't know what they used. I wasn't charged in the end.

I have a ragfork &amp; use it, but I find that any tiny bits of root left behind just grow back again. Also, the problem became too large for just me &amp; one ragfork!

Am going to have it sprayed again this year by someone else. I'm told the best time to do it is in April when actively growing.


----------



## misshubblebubble (7 March 2009)

Tescos own brand weed killer. The green bottle with the black trigger spray. 

Just chop the heads off and then spray. The weed killer seeps down into the root and it never comes back. Plus its animal and child friendly.

Cheap and cheerful - and it works!


----------



## _unregistered_ (7 March 2009)

I pull mine, and each year I get less and less.


----------



## kellyeaton (8 March 2009)

pull the horrible stuff!


----------



## Erray (8 March 2009)

I have loads of problem with it, have had lots of sheep on last couple of years early and that has made a big difference as it didn't get chance to flower as much. Was planning to spray next month with headland polo in the hope that I can use the field in the summer.
I found this site the other day  web page  has anyone come across it and know if it works? sounds like a good idea but no idea of cost.


----------



## lisak (9 March 2009)

misshubblebubble how long do did you leave it before letting horses graze please??
Did you use it last year?

the YO sprays for weeds ragwort but i'm sure its fertiliser!! as it didn't make much difference! Rag fork!


----------

